# Pics of my blue panther



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

for some reason its only letting me upload this one photo ill try to add more later.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice, i really like those blue bands it has


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic.









Chameleons were what initially got me interested in reptiles. Oddly enough - I've never owned one. Maybe I will one day - one of my friends breeds veiled chameleons now. Though I really do like other varieties better. This site really got me going: http://www.screameleons.com/

If you keep having troubles with uploading pics let me know and I'll see if we can figure things out.

Cheers.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I would love to have some of those someday. Only bad thing is that I hear you have to incubate the eggs FOREVER. I think it said 8-9 months or something along those lines.

How old is he? Dont they keep getting more colorful as they age?


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)




----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Very neat.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

nice lookin panther, i have an ambliobe/nosey be cross that is just starting to turn bright red and get the blue barring... i can't wait til he reaches full coloration, he's gonna be beautiful.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Someone used to always tell me back when i wanted a chameleon that it would be dumb to get one because your not supposed to hold them...is this true? i've seen lots of pics of people holding their chameleon


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a female veiled chameleon, shes very old now and i luvs her vry much







keep good care of your new friend. they have amzing personalities.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

bad sh*t...that things probably like 200$ man..or more..


----------

